# Pensacola Boat Trades Day, Saturday 10/17 9 - 5



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Come and see and talk to local marine professionals, vendors and industry experts.










Everyone is invited to visit and get your questions answered.

For more info, visit West Marine, 3500 Barrancas or call 453-0010

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

OOOPS! Poor scanner.

9AM Raymarine new products

10AM Harbor View Marine Outboard/stern drive maintenence

11AM Maika'i Marine AC & DC Systems, galvanic isolation

12PM Troendle Marine Fiberglass and gel coat repair

1PM Zuidewind Marine Batteries and chargers

2PM Perdido Sailor Bottom Paint, Racing finishes

3PM Offshore Electronics AIS, DSC, NMEA networking

4PM Patrick's Diesel Service Diesel maintenance

All Day

TowBoatUS

Harbor View Marine Boat Show

Propspeedapplication demos


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

If your boat's bottom looks like this....

Come over to West Marine Saturday and learn how to fix it.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

How about getting towed back in by a shrimp boat?

Maybe we should review our maintenance procedures.

This Saturday at West Marine. FREE Seminars


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Talk to the folks who fix stuff.....










Just hope you take care of your CR-2. Parts to rebuild the last one I did were over $2,000.

There are steps you can take to maintain these beasts.

This Saturday.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you know what AIS can do for you?

Come and listen to Offshore Electronics discuss it.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

TODAY IS THE DAY!

See you at 3500 Barrancas, then to the Greek Festival for my annual garlic fix.

It is a beautiful day, may be too windy for fishing???


----------

